# My 1st kitless pen



## Lenny (Oct 24, 2011)

I started out just wanting to experiment with the M12 x .8 triple start tap and die I purchased in the recent group buy. I grabbed a couple short lengths of left over PR I had cast ....I chose it because I wasn't crazy about it, so no great loss if it got ruined. :biggrin:
Making the cap to lower barrel threads went easy so I decided to keep going. 
I had picked up a rollerball nose cone that uses a M8.5 x 1 thread (since that was my second tap purchase). This one was a little difficult in that I had to run it back and forth a few times and then cut a little taper to get it to start. Looking at it I probably should have cut a little recess out to allow it to set in a bit more.
Checking my rollerball refill length I knew I had to add to the lower piece to gain the room for a spring, so I glued an extra piece of black onyx acrylic on the end. At this point I wished I had an appropriate size tap/die combination to make a removeable end cap. Maybe next time!:wink:
I then drilled out both barrels and proceeded to turn to shape.

I didn't really have a plan for the clip. I ended up using a Roadster clip and countersinking and notching it into the top. I then secured it with a finial cap I had knocked out of a Jr. Gent I. Not sure about this! I may do something different with it at some point.

I need to try and smooth up and break the edge on the bottom of the cap. Also I'm not happy with the rough look of the threads. I wanted to try to polish them but worried the polish would just stick in the threads and look worse. 

Kind of like two lawyers at the bottom of the ocean! :biggrin: 

Comments and constructive criticism appreciated! 
Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 24, 2011)

I envy you! 

I need to get all the tools which would set me like 300-400$ behind. I don't even have a drill chuck or a collet or any taps! Keep going and show us pictures of the process! 

Charles


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm with Charles, I'd like to try some of these, but I'm going to need to buy the taps for these first.  

Keep at it Lenny.. looking good!!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 24, 2011)

I really like your choice of blank. That is a nice looking pen. Maybe someday I will get my nerve up to try kit less. After investing in taps.


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 24, 2011)

I now own a die holder.  Next on my list is some die's for it.  then a Collet Chuck system and a few taps.  I am working my way there.  I like it.

Phil


----------



## Lenny (Oct 24, 2011)

CharlesH said:


> I envy you!
> 
> I need to get all the tools which would set me like 300-400$ behind. I don't even have a drill chuck or a collet or any taps! Keep going and show us pictures of the process!
> 
> Charles


I had meant to take more pics as I went along but I seldom have the camera in the turning area. :frown: I will try to remember next time!



S.A.Mappin said:


> I'm with Charles, I'd like to try some of these, but I'm going to need to buy the taps for these first.
> While the triple start tap/die set is GREAT, regular ones are much cheaper from Victor Machinery. I plan to add a few more from them soon.
> 
> Keep at it Lenny.. looking good!!!


 


Woodlvr said:


> I really like your choice of blank. That is a nice looking pen. Maybe someday I will get my nerve up to try kit less. After investing in taps.


 
Thanks! 

Anyone have advice on how to get my threads "cleaner" looking?


----------



## boxerman (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice kitless pen. I wouldn't have clue how make a pen like that.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 24, 2011)

Great first kitless Lenny!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 24, 2011)

Lenny did you use Pam cooking spray when you cut the threads?  If not that should help.  Also if you polish the threads and you can not get the residue from polishing them out of the threads, just chase the threads again with your die.

All in all it looks pretty darn good for a first attempt.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 24, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Lenny did you use Pam cooking spray when you cut the threads? If not that should help. Also if you polish the threads and you can not get the residue from polishing them out of the threads, just chase the threads again with your die.
> 
> All in all it looks pretty darn good for a first attempt.


 
DUH! :redface:

Yes I did use PAM ... maybe not enough though. Chasing the threads :biggrin: why didn't I think of that! 

Recognize the rollerball nose cone? :wink: 
Thanks Mike!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 24, 2011)

Great start Lenny. A little plastic polish on a soft bristle tooth brush will help clean up the threads. You did good!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 24, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Recognize the rollerball nose cone? :wink:
> Thanks Mike!


 
So much for winter projects.  At this rate you will be done with your stash before the end of fall.  :wink:


----------



## RichF (Oct 25, 2011)

Lenny, Nice job on your first kitless.  I look forward to seeing more in the future.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty nice, I will get there some day. Soon I hope.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 25, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Great start Lenny. A little plastic polish on a soft bristle tooth brush will help clean up the threads. You did good!


 
I'lll give that a try later today, Thanks!


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats Lenny! Looks great! Can't wait to see some more from you.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 25, 2011)

Lenny great start, glad you made a kitless, I guess I better get off my duff and try on my self!!


----------



## BSea (Oct 25, 2011)

Great job.  Those are fun, aren't they?  You did the same thing I did, and used some blanks that matched, but weren't crazy about.  But I'll bet you end up keeping that pen.

I haven't done this, but people use toothpaste to polish the rails on a new gun.  Then they work the slide against the frame by hand. The grit acts like fine sandpaper to help break in the gun. It might work for polishing threads too.  Just put a little on the threads, and screw the cap on & off about 20 times or so, and see if they look any better.  It should clean off easy too.  If nothing else, at least the pen will smell fresh.:biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Oct 25, 2011)

BSea said:


> Great job. Those are fun, aren't they? You did the same thing I did, and used some blanks that matched, but weren't crazy about. But I'll bet you end up keeping that pen.
> 
> I haven't done this, but people use toothpaste to polish the rails on a new gun. Then they work the slide against the frame by hand. The grit acts like fine sandpaper to help break in the gun. It might work for polishing threads too. Just put a little on the threads, and screw the cap on & off about 20 times or so, and see if they look any better. It should clean off easy too. If nothing else, at least the pen will smell fresh.:biggrin:


 
Thanks, maybe I'll try that tonight .... after I brush my teeth! :biggrin:


----------

